# Port für SQL freigeben



## medico (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Programm das mit einer Microsoft SQL Datenbank arbeitet, diese habe ich auf meinem Rechner im Büro installiert. Nun möchte ich mit meinem Laptop übers Internet mit dem Programm auf die DB auf meinen BüroPC zugreifen.
Das klappt auch wenn ich meine Firewall im Büro abschalte, soll aber nicht so sein.
Welche Ports müsste ich freigeben? Und wie sicher bzw. unsicher ist das ganze.
Oder gibt es evtl. eine bessere Lösung?

Ich habe schon folgende Ports ausprobiert, aber das funktioniert nicht:
1433
1434

Gruß MediCo


----------



## Pollux (17. Juli 2006)

"Port forwarden" ist das Zauberwort, wobei du darauf achten solltest, dass nicht alle IP-Adressen auf den Port zugreifen können.


----------



## ripkens (1. August 2006)

SQL Server läuft standardmäßig auf Port 1433, Wenn Deine Firewall an bleiben soll, dann musst du diesen Port IN DER FIREWALL aufmachen. Wenns dann nicht geht hast du was falsch gemacht.

Bitte, bitte gib dem user SU ein Passwort, sonst daurts genau 5 minuten bis aus deinem SQL Server ein Fileserver wird mit FTP funktionen.

Wenn Du eine feste IP hast, oder zumindest deine IP immer aus dem gleichen class B netz kommt, dann solltest Du der Firewall gleich sagen das der Port 1433 nur von diesem class B netzt genutzt werden darf.
Damit machst du den Port zwar auch für leute auf die den gleichen Provider in der gleichen Gegend verwenden, aber die ausländischen Hacker bleiben draussen.

Marcus


----------



## Ghett0runner (7. August 2006)

die port sind ok - aber sei vorsichtig das der server gepatched ist! Sonst hast du ruck-zuck den server gehackt. Am besten NUR die ip, die du wirklich brauchst freischalten. oder per vpn zugriff gestatten, sonst nicht.


----------

